# Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Căn Phòng Có Diện Tích Nhỏ



## Dungtran (19/9/19)

Với tình trạng đất chật, người đông như hiện nay thì việc sở hữu một căn phòng rộng rãi sẽ là điều khó khăn với nhiều người, để tận dụng hết không gian và để trang trí các vận dụng cần thiết khác thì nệm gấp 3 sẽ là giải pháp tối ưu cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ.

Hiện nay, nệm là vận dụng không thể thiếu trong những giấc ngủ mỗi ngày của chúng ta vì vậy với bất kì trong gian rộng rãi hay nhỏ hẹp thì nệm vẫn được chú trọng bổ sung cho giấc ngủ, với những người sở hữu không gian rộng rãi sẽ không là gì, nhưng đối với những căn phòng nhỏ thì sẽ là cả vấn đề nếu không biết cách chọn đúng nệm và nệm gấp 3 vẫn luôn là sự ưu tiên sự chọn lựa hàng đầu cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ.

Vậy nệm gấp 3 có những loại nào và công dụng riêng của mỗi loại là gì? Một tấm nệm gấp sẽ có những tiện ích gì và mang lại cho căn phòng những gì? Cùng tham khảo qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*Đặc điểm nổi trội của nệm gấp 3*
Được chú trọng vào thiết kế và chất lượng nệm, nên nệm gấp 3 sẽ không có hiện tượng đau hay cấn ở những khớp nối lại với nhau, với thiết kế chặt chẽ các khớp nệm với nhau sẽ không gây sẽ bất kì cảm giác khó chịu nào khi nằm. và nệm gấp 3 vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng y chang dòng nệm thẳng.
Với nệm gấp 3 sẽ tiết kiệm được một số không gian cho những căn phòng nhỏ hẹp và việc vệ sinh nệm lại trở nên dễ dàng hơn.
Ngoài ra việc sử dụng nệm gấp 3 còn giúp việc cất giữ nệm khi không cẩn thiết cũng trở nên dễ dàng, khi không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích căn phòng.

*Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3*
Một tròng những dòng nệm gấp 3 được lựa chọn nhiều cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ hẹp mà yêu thích sự êm ái đàn hồi thì không nên bỏ qua dòng nệm cao su nhân tại này vì:
Nệm có độ đàn hồi tốt. Vì được làm từ chất liệu polyurethane foam nên có độ êm ái tuyệt đối và khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể tối đa, giúp mang đến giấc ngủ ngon.
Việc trở mình mỗi đêm sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến người bên cạnh vì cấu trúc liên kết bền vững của dòng nệm này sẽ không gây ra tiếng động khi trở mình.
Do cấu trúc của nệm nêm nệm có thể biến đổi thep hình dáng của người nằm, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể đồng đều đảm bảo không có hiện tượng đau nhức ở một số vị trí như hông, vai tay.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3_​
*Nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3*
Nệm cao su tổng hợp là loại nệm được làm từ chất liệu polyurethane tái chế cộng với một số chất khác tạo nên một hợp chất có độ đàn hồi và độ dẻo cao.
Nệm được cấu tạo dựa trên những đặc tính của cao su thiên nhiên nên vẫn có độ đàn hồi và êm ái lớn.
Nệm có giá thành tương đối mềm hơn các dòng cao su còn lại mà vẫn đảm bảo được sự đàn hồi cần có của của một tấm nệm, thì đây cũng là sản phẩm đáng bạn có thể trải nghiệm đấy.






_Nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3 Tatana_​
*Nệm bông ép gấp 3*






_Nệm bông ép vải 3D_​
Nệm bông ép là sản phẩm luôn được lựa chọn đầu tiên của những bạn sinh viên hay những người lớn tuổi vì độ cứng đặc trưng giúp hạn chế được căn bệnh đau lưng vốn có của người lớn tuổi và giá thành lại tương đối mềm. Ngoài ra nệm còn có mốt số tính năng nổi trội như là:
- Chất liệu áo nệm đa dạng:

Áo gấm: tăng thêm vẻ sang  trọng và là độ mới của tấm nệm nhờ vỏ bọc là áo gấm có độ bền cao.
Áo gấm chần gòn: là loại áo gấm được chần thêm một lớp bông ở độ dày 8 li, làn tăng sự êm ái cho tấm nệm.
Áo vải 3D: chứa hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí giúp thông thoáng cho bề mặt tiếp xúc với nệm.
- Chất liệu chính là những sợi polyester là chất liệu có độ an toàn lớn giúp người sử yên tâm về sức khỏe.
- Có độ cứng nhất định nên giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây ra hiện tượng võng lưng khi nằm.
- Ngoài ra nhờ thiết kế và áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại nên nệm không gây ra hiện tượng lún xẹp sau thời gian dài sử dụng.






_Vải gấp chần gòn_​
Với những thông tin trên hi vọng sẽ giúp bạn nhiều dữ liệu hơn để chọn lựa cho mình tấm nệm phù hợp nhất với căn phòng của mình!

*TATANA*


----------

